# Deer hunting W/ FNS .40 S&W 200Gr, sufficient?



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey guys, I am planning to take my first deer this year with a FNH FNS-40 handgun.

I have just recently purchased some of the Buffalo Bore 200 Grain hard cast bullets.chambered in .40S&W caliber. 

I have practiced target shooting decoys, and card board cutouts at 75 and 100 yards with great results with standard 165 and 180 gr target ammo. 

My question is, shouldnt my 4" FNS 40 loaded with a 200gr round easily take a deer at the distances.
If I can hit it? 

So far I am hitting my targets, and all is good with penetration test.

Anyone tried this round at deer hunting?

I am looking for a challenge. This is 50% of the fun.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I have not heard of too many hunting with the .40. Most either use a 10mm or the new 454 type rounds in a revolver. What have you found in research on the effectivness of the .40 at 100 yards on a deer?


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

well i have a fence made up of 4"x4" solid wood post. The 200gr passes through at a 100 yard distance. So i feel the power is sufficient, just from practice shooting today. 

I have not learned to much online, accept the 40S&W is a shortened 10mm hunting round. Since I can hit a decoy at 75 and 100 yards, and pass through a 4x4 wood fence area. I have come to a conclusion that this round is adequate to drop a full sized deer.


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

i guess i really wanted to hear if anyone had done this before. and how it went.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm sure someone has. Maybe they will weigh in for you.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Make sure that the cartridge is legal for deer hunting, in your state.
In some places, it isn't.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I wouldn't do it. I'd worry about an ample blood trail to track even with a double lung and or heart shot. A bad shot and you can pretty much forget about it especially at dusk.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Perhaps you believe that your entertainment is more important than your ethical obligation to make a clean kill? Or you don't accept that obligation?


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

I don't have any experience with a .40, my friend has one. He wounded a cow elk and after finding it down he tried to finish her with his .40. He put 3 rounds in her, she got up and ran another 50 yds. and stopped. He put her down with the rifle.
Upon skinning her, we found no significant damage from the .40. I recovered all 3 bullets. One in the chest & 2 in the neck. The rifle killed her, the .40 failed the "Elk Test".
He was using some personal defense loads in the .40. Buffalo Bore makes some good ammo, and might make all the difference in the world.
I do know that my Ruger Super Redhawk with some hot .45 colt handloads using Hornady's Flex tip bullets works extremely well on Elk at around 100 yds. I took 3 cows so far with it.
I'd say, with the Buffalo Bore ammo you're using...If you keep your shots under 100yds. You'll be OK using the .40 on deer....IF it's legal where you live.


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

Yes it is legal in my state. 22lr white tail hunting is even legal in my state.
I am looking to get a clean shot. Not shoot a deer once to injure it, and chase it down and keep shooting it.
Im not hunting elk either. Just a small buck or large buck, once the season gets here Of course
Im experienced in reloading also. So, I may reload these buffalo bores to a level 2 load, with a little more powder to get slightly more velocity to ensure a flatter trejectory. 

I know hornady makes a 200gr hollowpoint ftx bullets in the .40 cal for hunting large game. These are sold in bulk. And only the bullet for reloading. This may be whay you took the elk with?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Be careful with shooting hot loads like that through your FN. These pistols are designed to use SAAMI/NATO approved ammunition. Using hot loads like that could damage your pistol or wear it out a lot sooner than you expect. Most of the chamber/barrel failure you read about are the result of firing hot rounds rather than a defect in the barrel or chamber. Just a word of caution. 

Personally, I would not hunt any big game (anything larger than say a rabbit or prairie dog) with a .40 pistol. I would carry it as a back up weapon in case you had to put one down up close, but at 100, it gets iffy. The odds of you putting a dear down with a .40 at 100 yards, or even 75 to 80 yards, is not good. The maximum reported effective range with any pistol cartridge is really only 50 yards, and although they will kill well beyond that distance, it isn't reliably effective.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

tps3443 said:


> well i have a fence made up of 4"x4" solid wood post. The 200gr passes through at a 100 yard distance. So i feel the power is sufficient, just from practice shooting today.
> 
> I have not learned to much online, accept the 40S&W is a shortened 10mm hunting round. Since I can hit a decoy at 75 and 100 yards, and pass through a 4x4 wood fence area. I have come to a conclusion that this round is adequate to drop a full sized deer.


Bear in mind also, although a bullet may go through a hunk of wood, that doesn't mean it will actually penetrate a living body (human or animal) and hit a vital at 100 yards. Put a bunch of junk like clothing or ballistic gel of some sort around it, and then shoot that fence post at 100 yards. Then you might have a better idea of what a .40 would do to a dear at that distance. I think you'll find the results to be vastly different.

Again, the pistol round is typically effective up to 50 yards. Past that, it's a crap shoot. Really, beyond about 25 yards it becomes a challenge under the best of conditions for most shooters.


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

Yea I know what you mean. But heck even at over 400 yards a 9mm goes through 8" inches of ballistic. 

My ammunition states that it is highly effective at 100 yards or more. At 100yards it is doing approximately 350 lbs of energy and moving 900 fps. This is heavy 200gr ammo, but still quite fast. 

This round is capable of 30 inches of ballistic penetration. 

With only 58lbs pounds required to go in to a skull. I think 300 would be adequate. 

Someone shot a anelope at 132 yards with iron sights with a 5" 357 magnum taurus revolver. 
It blew right through the heart and lungs, and came out the other side. My gun is similar in power, but a closer range. This video is on youtube.

I believe shot placement, alot of practice! And confidence are key to a successful .40 cal deer hunt.

and bullet type to. Im going to be using a bullet that is suppose to break bear shoulders. Lol


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The .357M moves a heck of a lot faster than a .40 at that distance. If you feel good about it have at it, but I think the majority of people will advise against it. The question isn't whether or not a pistol cartridge will kill at 400 yards. It's whether you can hit something with a pistol at 400 yards. And while most pistol rounds will kill you at those distances, if it hits you obviously, the "effective" range is 50 yards. Not b/c you can't kill it at 65 yards, but b/c your chances of hitting it beyond that distance consistently with a pistol is slim. Now, your chances of accuracy are greater if you can ambush, but like I said, most people aren't too accurate beyond 25 yards with a pistol. It is purely a defensive round, not offensive, and hunting is generally considered to be an offensive engagement. But like I said, if you feel good about it, hammer down.


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

Im practicing shooting and hitting decoy's and targets at 75 and 100 yards. Although in my hunting area I will most likely be 25 to 60 yards from a clean shot at a deer. So realisticly if I had to take a shot at 100 yards, I could try and do it. 

But, most likely it will be alot less. Maybe even 15ft underneath me lol.

so im going to hunt with the 40cal. It doesn't have to be 100 yards.

but it is some serious fun trying to hit decoys at 100 yards with a pistol! I can hit it about 1 out of 3 trys.


----------



## BigT (Jun 20, 2014)

I watched a video on you tube. A girl shot a pig with a 
A forty cal. Neck shot at twenty five yards. It ran and she unloaded. 
I didn't think it was the ideal choice for that application. However it was effective. 
I like to bow hunt. I know shot placement is paramount. It appeals to me because your 
Effective range is short. I think this appeals to handgun hunters too. Folks harvest an abundance of deer with pointy sticks. You should be able to do so with your firearm. Just do so within a modest distance.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

tps3443 said:


> Yes it is legal in my state. 22lr white tail hunting is even legal in my state.
> I am looking to get a clean shot. Not shoot a deer once to injure it, and chase it down and keep shooting it.
> Im not hunting elk either. Just a small buck or large buck, once the season gets here Of course
> Im experienced in reloading also. So, I may reload these buffalo bores to a level 2 load, with a little more powder to get slightly more velocity to ensure a flatter trejectory.
> ...


 My Hornady bullets are the same ones they use in their "Leverevolution" ammo for rifles & handguns. They differ from what you're talking about as they are Pointed bullets with an elastomer tip.
Yours are flat nosed with a recessed hollowpoint filled with the same polymer, but not pointed. Right?


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

BigT said:


> I watched a video on you tube. A girl shot a pig with a
> A forty cal. Neck shot at twenty five yards. It ran and she unloaded.
> I didn't think it was the ideal choice for that application. However it was effective.
> I like to bow hunt. I know shot placement is paramount. It appeals to me because your
> Effective range is short. I think this appeals to handgun hunters too. Folks harvest an abundance of deer with pointy sticks. You should be able to do so with your firearm. Just do so within a modest distance.


yea that video was hortible. she shot him in the but like 3 times. and he ran off, then she unloaded on him.

There is another video on youtube, and he drops a boar like a sack of potatoes with 2 inch 40cal lol. 1 clean shot. i was amazed!

Today, i was in the woods looking some squirrels. i saw 1 and 1 only! in a tree over 100ft up. i did not want to shoot it at first, it was smaller than my sights at this distance. I aimed at it pointing straight up, i held very steady. I was thinking, yeaa... right... im not gonna hit this! So, i squuezed 1 shot off, and heard a loud crack of a tree branch, and i saw the squirrel falling over 100 ft. i was in dissbelief. and looking at my FNH pistol like "Holy Shit" what a shot.

i approaced where the squirrel had fell. it took me a few minutes to find it. it was almost dark. And then i found it, it was a big male squrrel i was looking where i hit it. And it looks as if i shot through the branch he was on, and the lead went in his rear, it did not exit, the branch was itleast 5 inches thick id say, the bullet made it in the squirrels but and stopped at his neck just under the fur. i was using low recoil ppu ammo.

when rolling the squirrel over, I saw (2) of the biggest lumps on its chest. They looked very nasty and did not look normal, as i looked closer, a big inch wide BOT fly larva began to climb out. I was disgusted at the sight of this, and then the next Lump began to move.

i had no idea such a thing could live in North carolina...

They were black, big, and very gross looking.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I personally think you need to bone up on hunter ethics prior to your next hunt for deer or squirrels. You seem to me to be way out there on the fringe of what is appropriate. Maybe it's just me but I would not consider using a .40 cal semi auto pistol for either species.


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

People hunt deer in my state with a 22LR. I do not! That is to small of a caliber to be considered ethical or humane.

A 40S&W with a 200Gr round is more than adequate for a deer, as I have been practing shot placement, and accuracy, and ballistic abillity before even attempting such a thing. 

handgun hunting is a sport, if your hunting deer or squirrel. And it is perfectly legal. And I have a license to do so.

As i mentioned before, i am using very low grain, low recoil ammo for a squirrel. Although most people hunt squirrels with a 223 ar15 maybe that is more appropriate for you. It sure 
does blow them up.

Again, im going to be using ammo designed for deer hunting with a pistol. And if I am using the wrong caliber. Then a 45 or a 44 or a 357,or a 500 or a 10mm are all the wrong caliber. If you shot a deer in the foot with either of these calibers it would 
not die, so I guess shot placement is key afterall.

So why is a 40 the wrong caliber? loaded with hardcast 200 Grain high velocity ammo. 

This is the challenge, the hunt, and the sport. Weapons have evolved. Alot of power in a small package. Over 500 pounds of muzzle energy at 1150 fps! Im thinking sufficient! Im not using a 380 with a 2" barrel! Im using a shortened 10mm hunting round capable of 30 inches in penetration.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

You began this thread seeking input. I have given you mine. I do not choose to argue with you as it's obvious to me your mind was made up before the first response was ever posted.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Tps3443, if you don't mind me asking, how old are you and how many whitetails have you taken? How many people do you hear about taking whitetails w/ .40 cal pistols? In my opinion it's stupid and unethical. Use a 30-06 or at a minimum a .243 rifle.


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

Ive shot several. And I always used a 30-06 before. 

I am 25 years old. 

Since getting my first handgun, and seeing professional deer hunting on TV with "Glocks", and revolvers has gotten me interested in the sport.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

I hope your trailing skills are sharp. You'll need them.


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

Im getting about a 50/50. Half of the hunters say yes. And the other half say no. Although the 50% that say yes have tried it with smaller calibers like a 9mm or just a.40 with excellent results.

And the other half 50% saying no, has not tried auto loader deer hunting. So 

Everyone says, this is no worse than bow hunting. At a reasonable distance, take a clean shot behind the shoulder.
I have never bow hunted before, but I would feel more confident with a .40S&W 200GR. Just my opinion.

The hwy patrol, and most other officers carry 40 caliber. The round is used to kill moose, Elk, involved in automobile accidents. As well, alot of police officers have to shoot deer with the .40 cal. The round is supposedly effective. 

My 30-06 can get the job done to, but it is just easier to hunt with a 30-06 bull barrel rifle with a 4X12 scope.

Im looking to try something new. And I am a responsible hunter. Always have been. I still need to try this, and see how it goes. If it does not go well, then I will not do it again. And i will stick to rifles.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

tps3443 said:


> People hunt deer in my state with a 22LR. I do not! That is to small of a caliber to be considered ethical or humane.
> 
> A 40S&W with a 200Gr round is more than adequate for a deer, as I have been practing shot placement, and accuracy, and ballistic abillity before even attempting such a thing.
> 
> ...


As Philco said, you do not really seem to be seeking advice as much as you are seeking approval. You don't need that. If you want to hunt deer with a .40, as I said, have at it. I too have tried to advise you saying MOST people would not do that, and the reason is that although you have "tested" your theory on wood at a distance, that does not mean you're going to have success in reality. A standard pistol cartridge is not suited for hunting. It is a defensive round, period. It doesn't matter how many fps it travels, it is not going to do what a rifle cartridge will do at twice that speed and velocity.

Now, in here, most of us are generally well experienced with firearms. There is a lot of sound minds with lots of experience willing to give their advice for no fee. That is a premium. If you want to maintain a good reputation in here, it is best to take the friendly advice rather than trying to convince yourself it is ok for you to do what you want to do. Again, you don't need permission or acceptance. If you want to do it, then do it. But don't expect any of us who advise against doing it to approve. I hope this comes across in the manner I intend, which is to help and not lecture.


----------



## jeager106 (Sep 27, 2014)

I've taken 2 with a .45 auto using +P ammo. Not hunting experiences, mercy killings.
I'd be leery of the .40 on whitetail.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

hillman said:


> Perhaps you believe that your entertainment is more important than your ethical obligation to make a clean kill? Or you don't accept that obligation?


+1

I think this may fall under the old adage, "Just because you can do something doesn't necessarily mean you should". Further, if we collectively accept the premise that all handgun calibers suck compared to a rifle caliber then that goes double for 4 legged critters. Even little Black tail deer are tough as nails. I would be too if I was delicious, almost everything in the woods was trying to eat me and I lived outside 24/7 in 0 to 100 degree weather all my life. Pistol hunting on purpose I would think 44 magnum would be a good choice. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I do not feel that using the .40 S&W on a deer is ethical, unless you are putting one down at very close range...like one that got hit by a car or something. JMHO.


----------



## Ifferd (May 14, 2018)

tps3443 said:


> Im getting about a 50/50. Half of the hunters say yes. And the other half say no. Although the 50% that say yes have tried it with smaller calibers like a 9mm or just a.40 with excellent results.
> 
> And the other half 50% saying no, has not tried auto loader deer hunting. So
> 
> ...


I'm from NC too fellow hunter!!  First wish you the best of luck hunting with your weapon. You're on the right track with practice, practice practice... I have always deer hunted with a 30-06 as well and now have a Kimber 10mm Long Slide pistol I plan to deer hunt with. I've seen guys miss or gut shoot a deer with a rifle and I'm sure it can happen with any gun, so don't let that stop your effort. Any hunter can shoot and have an "unclean / bad / unethical" hit with any gun, rifle or pistol. That's not a reason to give up, keep practicing with your 40ca, get it dialed in and find a range you are confident with and go tag that monster buck !!
Good Luck from NC and my Kimber 10mm!!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

berettatoter said:


> I do not feel that using the .40 S&W on a deer is ethical, unless you are putting one down at very close range...like one that got hit by a car or something. JMHO.


Listen to the man.
He's right.

(How do I know? Because I agree with him, that's how.)


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

My advice...At 75 to 100 yds...Get yourself a lever action 30-30 and be done with it.
You would be hard pressed to find a gun that has harvested more deer.
Or better yet...Get a bow and narrow it down to 20-40 yds:mrgreen:


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

tps3443 has not been here for 2 years and this thread is 4 years stale. I am pretty sure that all of the deer that he wounded are now dried up coyote shit. Lets put this clown act to bed.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

blackshirt said:


> My advice...Get a bow and narrow it down to 20-40 yds:mrgreen:


Get _a bow and narrow_? :yawinkle: :smt083


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Get _a bow and narrow_? :yawinkle: :smt083


Now Now...Quote my whole reply...People might think i am anti gun!...What does trump say....
Fake news folks...Fake news!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

blackshirt said:


> Now Now...Quote my whole reply...People might think i am anti gun!...What does trump say....
> Fake news folks...Fake news!!:mrgreen:


It was funny, nonetheless.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Elmer Keith had a formula for grizzly bears. A 200gr, 40cal bullet, traveling at 1000fps with a good shot means a dead bear!! I think that bullet lives at Buffalo Bore and Double Tap ammo shops. Oh yeah Underwood sells em too. Now I'm thinking a good shot should be able to plant one of those in a deer at 50yds or so!!!


----------



## HogHunter (Mar 13, 2018)

When I was younger, I had a book of assorted articles written by the forerunners of modern handgun hunting. In the book, most of the men agreed that any bullet traveling at 1000fps or more was fast, any cast bullet of 12 or more brinnell hardness was hard, and any bullet of 200gr of more was heavy. In fact, most of the men loaded their cartridges to be 850 to 900fps with a bullet of 200gr or more. One of my heroes is Elmer Keith. Not only was he a great handgunner, but he developed cast bullet molds and did a lot of work with Ackley Improved rifles. Thanks for reminding me. I wish that I still had the book.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

tps3443 said:


> People hunt deer in my state with a 22LR. I do not! That is to small of a caliber to be considered ethical or humane.
> 
> A 40S&W with a 200Gr round is more than adequate for a deer, as I have been practing shot placement, and accuracy, and ballistic abillity before even attempting such a thing.
> 
> ...


I think you should take your mighty .40 and go pick a fight with an adult bear. I doubt that you are that confident since it could reduce you to hot bear poop. It is just fine for animals that die slow and suffer because they pose no threat.

GW


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

When I carry my 629 it's got underwood 255gr hard cast Keith semi wad cutters in it. Man them suckers will blow a hole in any animal! That said for backup I'm carrying my P226 40 cuz it's a little lighter. During gun season Ive been hunting with my winchester 1894 sporter in 30/30. 170gr soft points in it. It's got a 24 in bbl and 9 shots with one the chamber. It's going wood knocking later in the fall!!!!


----------

